# Pen 150 Atrax Chrome FP with Brooks Blue and a little curve



## EarlD (Dec 16, 2011)

I know a lot of people like a little curve on their pens and all I've done lately have been mostly straight or almost straight tapered.  I thought I'd leave a little curve on this one so we could all see what the Atrax looks like that way.  The kit is the chrome fountain pen from Exotic Blanks.  The blank was picked up at the Sept 2011 Atlanta chapter meeting and was created by Jonathon Brooks (surprise!  ).

Reverse painted black and polished out with the Beall buffing wheels.

Questions?  Suggestions?

Earl


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 16, 2011)

Remind me to never post any work just before or after you.  WOW.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 16, 2011)

And a YES to the curve . Perfect


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 16, 2011)

VERY subtle touch, but it brings a lot of personality out in the kit and the blank.


----------



## boxerman (Dec 16, 2011)

That one really looks nice the way you done it.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 16, 2011)

That is one awesome pen.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 17, 2011)

Love the coloring in the blank!!



Was wondering how far into the grits you sand with before getting the blanks on the 'wheel'?








Scott (nice-n-shiney) B


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 17, 2011)

Earl, you are really making these Atrax pens with Brooks blanks look good.  What a beautiful series of pens!


----------



## 76winger (Dec 17, 2011)

That's a beauty for sure. I think the smooth simple lines on that pen model allows the Brooks blank to really BURST to make a really nice looking pen.


----------



## EarlD (Dec 17, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Love the coloring in the blank!!
> 
> Was wondering how far into the grits you sand with before getting the blanks on the 'wheel'?
> 
> Scott (nice-n-shiney) B



Scott, I've been turning to within about 2 thousandths on a little metal lathe.  Stopped at about 15 thousandths from the bushings if I remember on this one.  Then I used 400 grit hook & loop sandpaper on a piece of plywood to round off the ends on this one.  From I generally use mm 1800 to 3600 to get all the sanding groves out.  It's about half and half between sanding with the lathe on and sanding side-to-side with the lathe off.  Check it with a magnifying glass for scratches or irregularities.  Then I use the Beall bowl buffer with White Diamond mounted in a drill on the blank with the blank spinning on the lathe.  Just a few seconds and the shine just pops up.  I then dismount it and use the White Diamond on the buffing wheel mounted on the lathe to just take the edges off the end of the turning.  Hit it a few seconds with the Beall wax on another wheel and it's done.

I find this much faster and better than going all the way through the mm to 12000.

Earl (guess I'm lazy) D


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 17, 2011)

Earl that one is awesome! I had totally forgotten about that blank until now. I only did that 1 but I think I'll have to revist that line of thinking. It turned out 100x better than I'd thought it would. I love the black reverse painting! Sorry you couldn't make it to the meeting today. You would have enjoyed it for sure. Have a Merry Christmas and wonderful New Year my friend.


----------



## DaveT (Dec 17, 2011)

That is very nice.  Great pictures too!


----------



## sumterdad (Dec 18, 2011)

That is a awaome pen.  My kits just came in can't wait to turn my first fountain pen


----------



## rizaydog (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice pen.  The colors are great.


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks nice on the front page, Earl :biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 19, 2011)

CONGRATS on the front page!!!!  So I've got to ask...what's the secret to getting on that front page???


----------



## EarlD (Dec 19, 2011)

jeff said:


> Looks nice on the front page, Earl :biggrin:



WOW!  Thanks.  What an honor.

EarlD


----------



## EarlD (Dec 19, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> CONGRATS on the front page!!!!  So I've got to ask...what's the secret to getting on that front page???



Well, obviously...Jonathon Brooks blanks!

Earl


----------



## EarlD (Dec 19, 2011)

*Thanks*

Here's a big thanks to Jonathon Brooks for casting such beautiful blanks!  

Earl


----------



## U-Turn (Dec 19, 2011)

Earl - that's outstanding. Great combination!!


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> CONGRATS on the front page!!!!  So I've got to ask...what's the secret to getting on that front page???



You mean what's my process for choosing front page pens? That's top secret!  

However, tips are, in no particular order and not all required...

(why this one is there)

Some interesting aspect of the pen (this is a new kit, gorgeous blank)
Well made, whatever it is (looks flawless)
Well-composed, excellent photo (beautiful photo, good aspect ratio)
Good description of the piece (right there with the first post)
Not had a pic on the front page in "a while" (Earl's first trip to the front page)
Don't ask to have your pen featured (Earl didn't)


----------



## boxerman (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats Earl on the front page.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 19, 2011)

EarlD said:


> Here's a big thanks to Jonathon Brooks for casting such beautiful blanks!
> 
> Earl


 

Congrats Earl!!!!! :handshake:

You really did an amazing job with every aspect of this pen. Happy to have helped. Thanks for letting me be a part of it!


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 20, 2011)

Universal Pen Code, Pen turning specifications and design standards, 2011 edition clearly establishes that shape code requirements for that pen are straight, non-tapered or bulged. Anyone not in compliance with the straight barrel design criteria should be restricted to either selling the pen at a loss or restricted from selling the pen at all since it diminishes the efforts of serious turners  working withing the established parameters. Continued disregard for the standards ought to subject the turner to suspension of turning priveleges for a minimum of 6 months.



Oh yeah, before the furor rises to intolerable levels....I'm pulling your chain. who cares how it is turned as long as the turner likes it, the buyer likes it, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.

jmoicbw-bidi


----------



## wizard (Dec 20, 2011)

*Congratulations!!*

Earl, Beautiful Pen!!! Very soothing look to it.. Congratulations on the front page!!:biggrin: You deserve it!! Regards, Doc


----------



## hewunch (Dec 20, 2011)

Earl, it looks great on the front page. I wish I could have seen it in person on Saturday. Might have made my 2 hours near the mall of GA worth while. And no, I was not shopping, I just had the audacity to attempt to drive by it on I-85.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with everybody else Earl. Nice work and, congratulations.


----------



## EarlD (Dec 20, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Earl, it looks great on the front page. I wish I could have seen it in person on Saturday. Might have made my 2 hours near the mall of GA worth while. And no, I was not shopping, I just had the audacity to attempt to drive by it on I-85.



And traffic this time of year is why I wasn't there to show it off.  I'll be sure to bring it to the next meeting if I still have it.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 20, 2011)

Earl, 
A well deserved congratulations for making the front page!
You nailed each of Jeff's requirements and this pen is very deserving of the front page!


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 20, 2011)

Earl,
Fantastic looking pen.  I'm glad Jeff chose this pen for the front page.  Honestly, I don't often get the time to go through all the posts, I would have missed this beauty.  Great job on the pen.


----------



## Knucklefish (Dec 20, 2011)

*Wow!*

Earl, Great pen and photos are fantastic too! Well deserved on the front page.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful pen. It sure deserves to be on the front page. Congratulations Earl.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations on the front page Earl!! 

Very well deserved!!!:biggrin:


----------

